# My Show&Tell: This summer's projects



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

First is a quilt I did for my cousin's new baby:









Next is the quilt I made for her four year old (I wasn't quilting yet when Abigail was born):









And finally, a table runner I made in a class I took earlier this summer (yes, the pic is sideways! lol):


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are really nice.

Thanks for sharing with me.

Angie


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

oh, so pretty. You did a great job


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Those are very pretty!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

WOW Erin,
I really love your color combinations. Good Job.
tyusclan momma


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

I like!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are wonderful, I really like the horse quilt, that green just makes it!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

they are all so pretty, I'm sure they are really loved!


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Both are pretty .


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

They are awesome, you did a great job!


----------

